# gray spots on plants



## greenthumb1 (Jun 20, 2008)

What's up with these leaves?  They've got some disease or bug problem that is killing my plants.  The strain of these leaves are pure power plant from buydutchseeds.com.  The plants are two months from seed and currently i'm using grow big, dark energy, and superthrive all in promix soil.  This is my first outdoor grow, but have had several successful indoor grows.  I've sprayed the  diseased plants with  this stuff.  http://www.cleanairgardening.com/tomato-vege-3in1.html.  Any suggestions on what the hell is going on?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 21, 2008)

What are you using Superthrive for ? It can be really easy to overdo it with that stuff. I've seen it do more harm than good.


----------



## greenthumb1 (Jun 22, 2008)

i meant supernova.  The other half of my crop is doing great and i've been feeding them the exact same stuff.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 22, 2008)

are you sraying them with something in the first picture all the leaves looks wet. it could be bugs or a ph problem. good luck.

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm

take a look here and see if you see anything that looks like your problem... hope this helps


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 22, 2008)

You have a leaf beetle problem and the only answer I know is insecticide
Spray them on your plants a couple of times on the leaves and on the underside of the leaves to get rid of them!!!Once they are gone you will need to spray your new growth for insurance!The old leaves will not survive but new will grow and you need to protect them!That is my opinion and I got rid of them like I told you...good luck with your problem


----------



## greenthumb1 (Jun 22, 2008)

it was raining when those pics were taken.  I did see one beetle on the leaves but that was it.  Are my plants going to die or what?  They still look healthy but with holes in all the leaves.


----------

